
Theorists get us closer to believing time travel is possible via the [LHC] - hoag
http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/19/theorists-get-us-closer-to-believing-time-travel-is-possible-via/
======
hoag
Somebody has to make the obvious Star Trek reference here so I guess it might
as well be me: there was an episode of TNG once where the Enterprise kept
being destroyed over and over again, and the only way they were able to "tell
themselves" of impending doom was to send messages "back" informing the "new
past" about the "forthcoming future." Interesting that this article should
articulate this distinction of "messages" vs. even the _possibility_
(theoretical or otherwise) of physical human time travel.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
If you can send a signal then it's reasonable that you can send a signal that
represents a person.

It's just a small extra step to reanimate a person based on communicating
their waveform to the past. Look out for Prestige-style problems though.
/sarcasm

